# UPDATED 2/1 Sales Running This Winter on Sillosocks



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Now offering a discount on 10-packs of flyers:

http://www.store.nodakoutdoors.com/sill ... oy-29.html

Sillosock prices are being slashed in the store from the Economies to the Rotary Machines.

http://www.store.nodakoutdoors.com/sillosock-decoys-1/

FYI


----------



## mikehaines70 (Jan 11, 2010)

if u lowered the feeder sillosocks for 49 a dozen i :beer: will buy 20 dozen!!!!!! ps im poor haha


----------

